# AMR skills test before interview



## SubiEmt (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I know this topic has been discussed before but my question is somewhat irrelevant to the other threads already posted on the boards. I received a phone call this morning to come in and interview with AMR. I passed the written without any problems, and I was expecting just an interview if I ever received a call. The HR informed me that I would be tested tomorrow on skills. She said to focus primarily on pt. assessment. A buddy of mine however did NOT need to skills test before his interview so I'm guessing It differs per county. I am asking anyone who has been through this process to give me a few pointers and lead me In the right direction tomorrow. Thank you in advanced. I do apologize If this topic has been beat to death. :deadhorse::censored:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Some divisions will have a skills test before and some won't. As for what's tested during the skills test is national reg and county protocols (usually medical assessment, trauma assessment, airway adjuncts, etc). The only ones who know what skills you will be tested on are the people testing you (Field Training Officers, Supervisors).


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Some divisions will have a skills test before and some won't. As for what's tested during the skills test is national reg and county protocols (usually medical assessment, trauma assessment, airway adjuncts, etc). The only ones who know what skills you will be tested on are the people testing you (Field Training Officers, Supervisors).


Is it pretty basic stuff? Any curve balls I should worry about. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Rsxtacee (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck man, I'll probably see you there. My time is 2:30.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> Is it pretty basic stuff? Any curve balls I should worry about. Thanks for the response.



Usually not. "Your patient is complaining of chest pain do an assessment". "Your patient crashed his motorcycle. Do an assessment and backboard him." "Bag this patient and insert an OPA".


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 4, 2012)

Rsxtacee said:


> Good luck man, I'll probably see you there. My time is 2:30.



Thanks man! It went well! 



firefite said:


> Usually not. "Your patient is complaining of chest pain do an assessment". "Your patient crashed his motorcycle. Do an assessment and backboard him." "Bag this patient and insert an OPA".



Thanks for the insight. Passed no problem.


----------



## Rsxtacee (Oct 4, 2012)

Good to hear! How was the interview?


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 4, 2012)

Rsxtacee said:


> Good to hear! How was the interview?



The interview was good. The supervisor was a really cool and down to earth guy. Questions were easy enough to answer. All in all it was a great experience. Hoping to get a call saying they want me to work for them!


----------

